# camara sellada



## lizzie86

Secondo voi cosa può significare "camara sellada" nell'ambito di un testo medioevale?Vi metto il contesto:
"...Despues de asaltar la fortaleza del duque, conseguì encontrar la camara sellada....la camara sellada fue abierta antes de que yo entrara en la fortaleza....". "Camara" può significare stanza in questo caso? Stanza sigillata?Quale sarebbe la traduzione migliore secondo voi?


----------



## Rub87

Camera sigilata va benissimo secondo me!


----------



## ursu-lab

Dovrebbe essere "La Sala (o Camera o Stanza) dei Sigilli". Cercalo su Google, quando si tratta di castelli o fortezze dovrebbe trattarsi di questa Sala.


----------



## lizzie86

Oh grazie Ursu-Lab. Ora cerco.


----------



## Neuromante

Es "camera sigilata" como pone Rub. 
Al menos leyendo el texto original, que he encontrado: Piedras filosofales, monjes encapuchados, laberintos en las catedrales, catedrales en las estrellas... Una novela de aventuras y fantasía heroica


----------



## gatogab

> Camera sigilata va benissimo secondo me!


 
En italiano, ¿cuándo se usa _camera sigilata _y cuándo _camera sigillata?_
Y, ¿por qué?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## 0scar

Sigilata è un herrore di vattitura.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Sigilata è 2 herrorei di vattituras.


----------



## annapo

Camera sigillata tutta la vita. Il verbo è *sigillare*. Il participio passato, con o senza funzione aggettivale, è *sigillato/a*


----------



## lizzie86

Muchas gracias.


----------



## MOMO2

Io ho fatto una ricerca in rete e "camera sigillata" (con 2 L mi raccomando) si trova solo in relazione a eventi che nulla hanno a che fare con un castello.

Non sarà una cosa tipo "Stanza segreta" /"Stanza proibita"?


----------



## MOMO2

lizzie86 said:


> Secondo voi cosa può significare "camara sellada" nell'ambito di un testo medioevale?Vi metto il contesto:
> "...Después de asaltar la fortaleza del duque, conseguì encontrar la camara sellada....la camara sellada fue abierta antes de que yo entrara en la fortaleza....". "Camara" può significare stanza in questo caso? Stanza sigillata?Quale sarebbe la traduzione migliore secondo voi?


 
*¿Cámara o camara? Porque igual no tiene nada que ver con lo que hemos pensado hasta ahora ...*


----------



## lizzie86

E' "Cámara". Solo che non capisco come si possano fare gli accenti spagnoli con la tastiera italiana.




MOMO2 said:


> Io ho fatto una ricerca in rete e "camera sigillata" (con 2 L mi raccomando) si trova solo in relazione a eventi che nulla hanno a che fare con un castello.
> 
> Non sarà una cosa tipo "Stanza segreta" /"Stanza proibita"?


Si, in effetti avrebbe più senso, perchè camera sigillata non mi dice niente.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Dovrebbe essere "La Sala (o Camera o Stanza) dei Sigilli". Cercalo su Google, quando si tratta di castelli o fortezze dovrebbe trattarsi di questa Sala.



È da un pezzo che Ursu-lab ha dato la risposta che cercate: stanza, sala o camera dei sigilli, no?


----------



## MOMO2

lizzie86 said:


> E' "Cámara". Solo che non capisco come si possano fare gli accenti spagnoli con la tastiera italiana.


 
1: "càmara" è meno peggio di "camara".
2. "ca'mara" è comprensibile
3. Devi imparare a usare i codici ASCII (io li uso da 20 anni)
4. Ecco le istruzioni: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=260312


----------



## Neuromante

Larroja said:


> È da un pezzo che Ursu-lab ha dato la risposta che cercate: stanza, sala o camera dei sigilli, no?



Encontré el texto original:
Se trata de una cámara escondida donde está escondida (Valga la redundancia) la piedra filosofal. Nada que ver con sigilos entendidos como cuños o sellos.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Encontré el texto original:
> Se trata de una cámara escondida donde *encuentra, a su vez escondida,* la piedra filosofal. Nada que ver con sigilos entendidos como cuños o sellos.


----------



## 0scar

Cámara casi siempre significa recinto o habitación, hasta la cámara de fotos deriva de cámara oscura, una habitación oscura,  a la cual solo dejaban que entrara la luz externa atravesando una lente y así conseguían que se reflejara una imagen en la pared opuesta como si fuese una proyección moderna de diapositiva. Faltaba el rollo de papel sensible pero en su lugar habia un pintor que calcaba la imagen reflejada en la pared y luego la pintaba. Es el secreto de muchos retratos "casi fotográficos" del renacimiento.


----------



## honeyheart

lizzie86 said:


> E' "Cámara". Solo che non capisco come si possano fare gli accenti spagnoli con la tastiera italiana.


En el cuadro para responder, al lado de ABC, ya están las vocales acentuadas, para insertarlas con un click. 



Nota para la Moderadora: falta la "*á*".


----------



## ElFrikiChino

lizzie86 said:


> E' "Cámara". Solo che non capisco come si possano *fare gli accenti spagnoli con la tastiera italiana*.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, in effetti avrebbe più senso, perchè camera sigillata non mi dice niente.




Se la usi spesso, ti conviene configurare/installare la tastiera spagnola. Se non sai come fare, scrivimi un messaggio privato che ti spiego. In Word, per esempio, ti basta crtl + apostrofo e poi la lettera che devi accentare, ed ecco fatto. Qui non funziona, però.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao amici,

Istruzioni per la rapida scrittura completa di accenti, qui: 			 			 			---> Collegamenti / Enlaces + Risorse / Recursos + Warning <---



honeyheart said:


> En el cuadro para responder, al lado de ABC, ya están las vocales acentuadas, para insertarlas con un click.
> Nota para la Moderadora: falta la "*á*".


Lo so, honeyheart.
Si tratta di una nuova funzione in fase di sperimentazione.
Se ne è parlato anche qui: Clickable accented characters

Ora proseguiamo parlando di camere e sigilli. 
Grazie 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

